# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Historiku i Bektashizmit në Shqipëri

## shendelli

Bektashizmi e ka origjinen prej nje doktrine mistike te baballareve turkmene te shekullit XI-XII ne detin Kaspik dhe u themelua nga Haxhi Bektashi nen ndikimin e mistikut persian Ahmet Jasevi per tu fuqizuar si sekt musliman ne Turqi pasi lidhet me korpusin e jenicereve (qe kishin prejardhje kristiane). Bektashizmi adhuron Aliun po aq sa Muhametin. Per aresye te konfliktit me vete muslimanizmin bektashizmi fitoi nje tolerance fetare me kristianizmin duke pasur edhe disa pika takimi ne jeten fetare. Predikonin barazine e burrit me gruan, pinin alkool dhe gjera te tjera qe ishin fare te papelqyeshme per Islamin .Per nga ky pozicion tolerant I bektashizmit dhe per rolin patriotik qe kane luajtur shume Bektashij ka pasur mendime nga studiues dhe politikane vendas dhe te huaj te te gjithe koherave se Bektashizmi do te ishte nje fe e pershtateshme per Shqipetaret .Nder keta eshte edhe poeti i madh kombetar Naim Frasheri 
Në Shqipëri bektashizmi është shfaqur në fund të shekullit të 12-të dhe në fillim të shekullit të 13-të. Në 1925, kur Ataturku ndërmori reformat e ashpra laicizuese të shtetit për krijimin e Turqisë moderne, Shqipëria u bë vendi i Kryegjyshatës Botërore të Bektashinjve duke mbetur edhe sot e tille Pakkush e di se Shqipëria, ky vend i vogël, është seli e një kryeqendre botërore të besimeve. Eshtë interesant të vihet re se edhe gjatë periudhës së ateizmit nuk pati pretendime nga shtete të tjera ku ka bashkësi besimtarësh bektashinj për të marrë rolin e kryeqendrës. 
Bashkësia bektashije e Shqipërisë u shpall e pavarur në vitin 1921. 
.Shume teqe bektashishj u bene qendra rezistence kunder italianeve dhe kunder gjermaneve si baba Fejozo dhe baba Faja duke llogaritur gjate luftes rreth 6000 bektashij te roganizuar

----------


## shendelli

Marre nga historia zyrtare e Shqiperis

Sektet islamike në Shqipëri. Bektashizmi 
Islami u përhap në tokat shqiptare jo vetëm në variantin e vet kryesor, sunit, por edhe në formën e sekteve (tarikateve) të ndryshme, siç ishin bektashizmi, halvetizmi, rufaizmi etj. Dëshmi të pranisë së këtyre sekteve mistike në territorin shqiptar janë teqetë e ndërtuara në një numër vendbanimesh. Midis sekteve islamike në fjalë, bektashizmi fitoi një popullaritet dhe shtrirje të konsiderueshme në viset shqiptare.
Bektashinjtë u shfaqën së pari në formën e një urdhri dervishësh në pjesën aziatike të Perandorisë Osmane (Anadoll). Themelues dhe mbrojtës i këtij urdhri mistik ishte Haxhi Bektashi, i lindur në Iran më 1249 dhe i vendosur në Turqi më 1284. Rol të veçantë në ngjizjen e ideve të Haxhi Bektashit patën kontaktet e tij me besimet aziatike të budizmit dhe të hinduizmit gjatë udhëtimeve që ai kreu në Indi, Tibet e në Kinë. Themeluesit e bektashizmit që në fillim dolën kundër rreptësisë doktrinare dhe dogmatizmit, duke shpallur dashurinë për të gjithë, vëllazërinë dhe bashkimin. Ndryshe nga tradita islamike, bektashinjtë e zhvilluan letërsinë e vet fetare kryesisht në gjuhën osmane dhe jo arabisht dhe persisht.
Një nga misionarët kryesorë të Haxhi Bektashit, i cili u bë i famshëm për predikimin e urdhrit bektashian në hapësirat ballkanike, ka qenë Sari Salltëku, për të cilin qarkullojnë mjaft tregime dhe legjenda. Sari Salltëku, i cili u shndërrua në një nga personalitetet më të shquara të bektashizmit, në fillim të shek. XIV u dërgua nga Haxhi Bektashi në Ballkan e në Shqipëri dhe i maskuar me veladonin e një murgu të krishterë, me durim e maturi të veçantë, punoi për të mbjellë farën e besimit bektashian. Shkupi, Ohri, Kruja dhe Janina ishin disa nga qytetet kryesore, ku ndaloi Sari Salltëku për të përmbushur misionin e lartpërmendur. Shenjtori bektashian ndihmohej në punën e vet nga një numër dervishësh, të cilët i përhapnin parimet bektashiane duke u paraqitur publikisht në emër të profetit Jezu Krisht dhe jo të Haxhi Bektashit. Madje Sari Salltëku dhe bashkëpunëtorët e vet themeluan në Korfuz edhe një institut ortodoks, i cili në të vërtetë u përdor për të përhapur në popull idetë e lirisë, dashurisë dhe të disiplinës bektashiane.
Që prej kohës së themelimit sekti (tarikati) bektashian erdhi duke u plotësuar nga pikëpamja ideore dhe organizative, derisa në fundin e shek. XV Balim Sulltani do ti jepte trajtën përfundimtare këtij urdhri.
Bektashizmi që në fillimet e veta u paraqit si një sekt islamik liberal, duke qenë i afërt në shumë aspekte edhe me krishterimin. Tri ishin elementet kryesore mbi të cilat mbështetej besimi bektashian: e vërteta (hakikati), dituria (marifeti) dhe ligji (sheriati). Këta tre elementë konsiderohen si shtylla të këtij besimi dhe si parimet udhëheqëse të veprimtarisë së njeriut. Në këtë mënyrë porositej që ndjekësit e këtij urdhri të ishin të drejtë dhe të sinqertë kudo dhe kurdo, të luftonin për të qenë sa më të ditur dhe të zbatonin ligjet e vendit ku jetonin.
Ndryshe nga besimtarët sunitë, bektashinjtë nuk e kishin të ndaluar përdorimin e pijeve alkoolike dhe nuk e pranonin mbulesën e fytyrës së grave kur dilnin në publik. Bektashizmi respektonte ekzistencën dhe zhvillimin e lirë të kombeve dhe të besimeve të ndryshme fetare. Parajsa (xheneti) dhe ferri (xhehenemi) për bektashinjtë sishin gjë tjetër veçse prehja e shpirtit kur njeriu bën mirë dhe vuajtja e tij kur njeriu bën keq në jetë. Falja gjithashtu pakësohej nga pesë herë vetëm në dy herë në ditë, ndërsa agjërimi, nga një muaj në dhjetë ditë, duke ndërprerë vetëm të pirët e ujit.
Natyra liberale dhe eklektike e bektashizmit e bëri këtë sekt mjaft të pranueshëm e tërheqës për mjedisin ballkanik e veçanërisht për atë shqiptar, ku feja e krishterë bashkëjetonte me elementë të fuqishëm të trashëgimisë pagane të periudhës parakristiane. Në këtë mënyrë, përhapja e bektashizmit në tokat shqiptare u bë një nga aspektet kryesore të procesit të islamizimit të popullsisë, duke e shoqëruar këtë proces që nga fillimet e tij. Edhe pse, siç u theksua më sipër, tradita bektashiane duhet të ketë qenë e hershme në Shqipëri (fundi i shek. XIV-fillimi i shek. XV), burimet historike të njohura deri më tani i regjistrojnë gjurmët e saj që nga gjysma e dytë e shek. XVII. Sipas të dhënave të përftuara nga udhëpërshkrimi i gjeografit osman Evlija Çelebiu, në disa qytete shqiptare të kësaj kohe ekzistonin vende të shenjta dervishësh, si teqe, tyrbe etj. Me terma më konkretë përmendet teqeja e Haxhi Bektash Veliut në Kaninë të Vlorës e ndërtuar nga Sinan Pasha si vepër bamirësie. Në qytetin e Vlorës gjithashtu ekzistonte një teqe bektashiane me emrin e Baba Sulltanit (e njohur ndryshe me emrin Kuz Baba). Prania e bektashizmit dëshmohet në këtë kohë edhe në qytetin e Gjirokastrës, kur thuhet se shumica e popullsisë së këtij qyteti ulej dhe ngrihej duke thirrur për Aliun (është fjala për dhëndrin e profetit Muhamed, imam Aliun, për të cilin bektashinjtë kishin adhurim të veçantë); festonin krahas dy Bajrameve si ditë të shenjta, Shën Gjergjin, Nevruzin, Shën Mitrin, Sari Salltëkun, dhe në këto festa pinin verë të kuqe dhe raki. Edhe në vendbanime të tjera shqiptare, si në Pogradec, Mitrovicë, Kaçanik etj., sipas burimit të mësipërm, ekzistonin teqe bektashiane, çka flet për shtrirjen relativisht të gjerë të këtij sekti islamik deri në vitet 60-70 të shek. XVII.
Një nga qendrat e spikatura të bektashizmit shqiptar ishte bërë qyteti i Krujës, ku disa dëshmi interesante, siç janë gurët e varreve me simbole bektashiane që datojnë përkatësisht në vitet 1717 e 1728, flasin qartë për praninë e këtij urdhri në qytet të paktën që nga dhjetëvjeçarët e parë të shek. XVII. Lidhjet e ngushta të Krujës me bektashizmin duken qartë edhe në faktin se, krahas disa teqeve e zavijeve (teqe të vogla) bektashiane, në rrethinën e qytetit ka ekzistuar në Kreshtën e Malit edhe vendi i shenjtë me emrin e Sari Salltëkut, qendër e njohur pelegrinazhi jo vetëm për besimtarët e këtij sekti, por edhe për njerëz të besimeve të tjera.
Ritmet e përhapjes së bektashizmit në radhët e popullit shqiptar u shpejtuan gjatë gjysmës së dytë të shek. XVIII dhe fillimeve të shek. XIX, kohë kur urdhri i mësipërm fitoi mbështetjen e Ali pashë Tepelenës, sundimtarit të Pashallëkut të Janinës. Duke qenë kundërshtar i pushtetit qendror osman, në mënyrë të vetvetishme pashai tepelenas u afrua me korpusin e jeniçerëve, në këtë kohë opozitar i pushtetit sulltanor. Me këtë shpjegohen prirjet e tij adhuruese ndaj sektit bektashian, i cili ishte fe sunduese në radhët e jeniçerëve. Madje, thuhet se vetë Ali Pasha përqafoi bektashizmin dhe bëri çmos për fuqizimin e këtij urdhri në Shqipëri. Sundimtari i Janinës u lidh ngushtë edhe me një nga misionarët e bektashizmit në Shqipëri, Sheh Memiun (Sheh Mimi), veprimtaria e të cilit ishte veçanërisht e spikatur në Krujë dhe në rrethin e saj, ku u ndërtua në vitin 1802 edhe një teqe me emrin e tij. 
Kryeqendra e pashallëkut, Janina, ishte kthyer në vendqëndrim për mjaft dervishë e misionarë të ndryshëm të urdhrit bektashian, të cilët vinin nga Stambolli apo qendra të tjera të Perandorisë Osmane, të larguar prej andej për arsye të ndryshme. Brenda territorit të pashallëkut dervishët bektashianë gjenin kushte të përshtatshme dhe trajtim të privilegjuar nga ana e Ali Pashës. Atyre u viheshin në dispozicion shuma të hollash dhe ndërtesa për banim, ndërsa në mjaft raste edhe prona të konsiderueshme. Kështu, Sheh Bursaliu i ardhur nga Anadolli, shef i një teqeje në Prevezë, gëzonte një benefic vjetor prej 20 000 frangash dhe një shtëpi të kushtueshme, kurse një tjetër dervish me prejardhje nga Maroku, Seid Ahmet Efendiu (misionar diplomatik i Ali Pashës), u pajis me prona tokësore të konsiderueshme me të ardhura prej më se 20 000 frangash, duke u emëruar njëkohësisht edhe si sheh i një teqeje pranë qytetit të Pargës.
Një tjetër dinjitar i urdhrit bektashian në Pashallëkun e Janinës, Sheh Ahmeti nga Siria, shef i një teqeje në hyrje të qytetit të mësipërm, zotëronte gjithashtu sipërfaqe të gjera tokësore me të ardhura të lakmueshme.
Pas likuidimit të korpusit të jeniçerëve nga sulltan Mahmuti II më 15 qershor 1826, në Stamboll dhe në qendra të tjera të Perandorisë Osmane, shpërtheu një stuhi e fortë dhune e represioni kundër urdhrit bektashian. Në kryeqytetin e perandorisë u shkatërruan mjaft teqe të këtij urdhri, u arrestuan, u burgosën, u ezekutuan ose u dëbuan baballarë, dervishë, si dhe u konfiskuan libra të shumtë. Mirëpo nuk kaloi shumë kohë dhe urdhri bektashian filloi ta rimarrë veten me shpejtësi. Nga ana tjetër, furtuna kundërbektashiane e sulltan Mahmutit II në viset shqiptare kaloi pa pasoja të rënda, duke mos përjashtuar këtu ndonjë ndikim negativ që ushtroi në këtë drejtim rivaliteti midis Ali pashë Tepelenës si mbrojtës i bektashizmit dhe Bushatllinjve të Shkodrës si mbrojtës të islamit sunit dhe kundërshtarë të bektashizmit. 
Pas bektashizmit, halvetizmi ishte sekti (tarikati) kryesor islamik që depërtoi në viset shqiptare. Emri i këtij sekti lidhet me themeluesin e tij Omer el Halveti nga Tabrizi i Iranit (shek. XIV). Rëndësi të veçantë në historinë e këtij sekti ka figura e Sejid Jahja Shirvaniut (mesi i shek. XV) nga Bakuja, i cili njihet si themelues i vërtetë i tij. Praktika fetare e sektit halveti konsiston në tërheqjen e besimtarit në një dhomë të veçuar për të kryer ritin e zikrit, rit i cili lidhet me përmendjen e Zotit me zë të lartë nën emra të ndryshëm të gjetur posaçërisht për një gjë të tillë.
Shehlerët dhe dervishët halvetinj në të shumtën e kohës, kanë qenë aleatë të pushtetit politik osman në ruajtjen dhe konsolidimin e islamit sunit në vendet e sunduara dhe në luftërat e tij kundër fuqive të krishtera.
Fillesat e përhapjes së halvetizmit në tokat shqiptare i takojnë fundit të shek. XIV dhe gjysmës së parë të shek. XV. Megjithatë, depërtimi i këtij sekti në mesin e popullit shqiptar bëhet më i dukshëm duke filluar nga gjysma e parë e shek. XVI. Vendpërhapja e tij fillestare u bënë krahinat e Shqipërisë Jugore. Qendrat kryesore ku u vendosën misionarët halvetinj qenë Delvina dhe Vlora. Nxitësi kryesor i këtij procesi ishte Jakup Efendiu, një nga shehlerët e dëgjuar të këtij sekti në këtë kohë, ndërsa qendër e rrezatimit halvetian për krahinat e lartpërmendura ishte qyteti i Janinës, ku, që në vitin 1390 ishte themeluar një teqe e këtij sekti nga Gazi Evrenoz beu me autorizimin e sulltan Bajazitit I.
Duke u nisur nga fakti se në Berat, Korçë, Elbasan dhe në Vlorë në fund të shek. XV dhe fillim të shek. XVI dëshmohet të jenë themeluar teqe halvetiane, do të pranohet se përhapja gjeografike e këtij sekti ishte zgjeruar jo pak. Evolucioni i këtij procesi shpejtohet edhe më shumë gjatë shek. XVIII, shekull gjatë të cilit tarikati halvetian shton praninë e vet edhe në Kosovë dhe në trevat shqiptare në Maqedoninë Perëndimore. Kjo shihet në rrjetin e teqeve halvetiane që themelohen gjatë kësaj kohe në këto treva. Kështu, Prizreni, Gjakova, Rahoveci, Manastiri, Kërçova etj., u bënë qendrat kryesore të halvetizmit.

----------


## ATMAN

*BEKTASHIZMI NË SHQIPËRI*

Bektashizmi filloi të perhapet në Shqiperi pas zaptimit te saj nga sulltanet otomanë. Me gjithë këtë, në Shqiperisi si në të gjitha vendet e tjera të Ballkanit - Bektashizmi nuk u-përhap menjëherë, por dalngadalë me durim dhe urtësi. Një nga pengesat me të mëdha ishte çështja e gjuhës. Misionarët bektashinj ishin Turq dhe Persianë dhe nuk dinin gjuhë tjetër perveç gjuhëve të tyre.

Këta misionarë u-dërguan në Shqiperi dhe në vende të tjera të Ballkanit, për herën e parë, nga qendra e madhe bektashiane e Dimotekës. Punuan me takt dhe zgjuarsi dhe keshtu mundën të zinin vend në Shqipëri. Me gjithë këtë, në fillim ndeshën në pengesa të shumta dhe pësuan persekutime. Ndër 'ta ranë edhe disa dëshmorë, si Pir Sulltan Abdalli i Kosovës dhe Shah Kalenderi i Elbasanit.

Misionarët bektashu1j u-dërguan në snqiperi në grupe të vogëla, të përbëra nga tre veta: një Baba dhe dy Dervlshe. Nuërmjet misionarëve të parë që u-dërguan në Shqipëri, ishin Baba Ali Horasani në Krujë; Dylgjer Hysejni në Elbasan; Baba Arshiu në Gjirokastrë dhe shumë të tjerë. Që të gjithë këta shkuan në Shqipëri ndërmjet shekullit XIV dhe XV.

Këta misionarë punuan pa rreshtur për të hedhur themelet e Bektashizmit në Shqipëri si edhe në vende të tjera të Ballkanit, por nuk munden dot të ngrehnin Teqe. Ai që i a arriti më në fund qëllimit ishte Durballi Sulltani, i cili mundi të ngrehë Teqenë e madhe në Thesali të Greqisë. Kjo Teqe ndihmoi shumë për përhapjen e Bektashizmit në pjesën jugore te Maqedhonisë dhe në Gjirit, ku më vonë u-ngreh një Teqe e madhe, e kryesuar nga Resmi Babaj. Pas kësaj u-ngrehën Teqeja e Kerçovës, e Tetovës, e Prizrenit dhe e Gjakovës.

Në shekullin e 17-të u-ngreh në Gjirokastrë e para Teqe bektashiane. Kjo Teqe u-themelua nga Asim Babaj. Pak më vonë u-ngreh në Krujë Teqeja e famëshme e Shemini Babaj, i cili luajti një rol me rëndësi në përhapjen e Bektashizmit. Pas disa kohe, Xhefai Ibrahim Babaj themeloi Teqenë me rëndësi të Elbasanit. Në të njëjtë kohë u-hap Teqeja e Kosturit, ndënë kryesinë e Rustem Babajt. Pastaj u-hapën Teqeja e Melçanit, në Korçë; Teqeja e Kuçit, në Devoll; Teqeja e Prishtës, në Skrapar; Teqeja e Baba Hajdërit, në Gjirokastër; Teqeja e Koshtanit; Teqeja e Gllavës, e të tjera. Një tjetër Teqe me rëndësi të madhe ishte ajo e Frasherit, e kryesuar nga Nasib Tahir Babaj.

Me gjithë këto, edhe Bektashizmi në Shqipëri nuk i shpëtoi dot zëmërimit të Sulltan Mahmudit. Ndërmjet veprimeve të tjera të këqija, emisarët e Sulltan Mahmudit dogjën Teqene e Baba Alikos në Berat, se bashku më një biblioteke të çmueshme që kishte. Djegia e kësaj Teqeje, sidomos e bibliotekës së saj, ishte një humbje e madhe për Bektashizmin. Në këtë biblioteke ndodheshin shumë vepra të vjetra të vlefshme, sidomos dorëshkrime në arabisht dhe persisht mbi filozofinë dhe misticizmën bektashiane. Emisarët e Sulltan Mahmudit dogjën njëkohësisht edhe Teqenë e Qoprilisë në Manastir dhe atë të Melçanit ne Korçë. Grushti i Sulltan Mahmudit kundër Bektashizmit ne Shqipëri ishte i rëndë, por edhe dëshira e Shqiptarëvet, për t'a mbajtur gjallë Bektashizmin, ishte e fortë. Kjo dëshirë bëri të mundur që Bektashizmi të qëndrojë më këmbë dhe të lulëzojë në Shqipëri, më gjithë se më vonë u-luftua përsëri nga sunduesit otomanë. Dhe ishte për hir të kësaj dëshire që numri i Teqevet, të mëdha e të vogla, arriti në Shqipëri në 53, më 1938.

Por Bektashizmi në Shqipëri mori një rëndësi akoma më të madhe kur qendra botërore e tij kaloi nga Ankaraja në Tiranë, pas vendimit që dha Asambleja Kombëtare Turke më 20 Nendor 1925, në haze të të cilit u-mbyllën të gjitha Teqete dhe Zavijetë bektashiane në Turqi. Në këtë menyrë, Shqipëria u-bë Selia e Përgjithëshme e Bektashizmit, në krye të së cilës u-vu Nijazi Dedeja, ish kryetari i Teqesë se Haxhi Bektashit në Turqi. Ai erdhi nga Ankaraja në Tirane më 1931. Nijazi Dedeja ishte Shqiptar nga Kolonja e Korçës.

Nuk dihet më siguri se sa është numri i Bektashinjvet në vende të ndryshme të botës, por besohet se arrin në nja 7,000,000 veta, shumica e të cilëvet jetojnë në Lindjen e Afërt e të Mesme, në Afrikën Veriore dhe në Ballkan. Vetëm në Shqipëri llogaritej të ishin nja 200,000 Bektashinj para vitit 1938, domethënë njëzet për qind i numrit të përgjithëshëm të popullsisë se asikohe.

Baba Ali Turabiu, ish-titullari i Teqesë së Tomorit, në vepren e tij Historia e Përgjithëshme e Bektashinjvet, botuar në Tirane më 1929, shkruan se:

"Para shkatërrimit te Jeniçerëvet dhe shpërndarjes së sektit bektashian më 1826, mbaheshin statistika te përvitëshme dhe ato tregonin se numri i Bektashinjvet asikohe ishte 7,370,000: 100,000 në Shqipëri, 120,000 në Stamboll dhe pjesa tjetër ishte e shpërndarë ne Irak, Gjirit, Maqedhoni dhe vise të tjera të Ballkanit."

Një tjetër ngjarje me rëndësi për Bektashinjtë e Shqipërisë ka qënë Kuvendi i tyre që u-mbajt në Teqene e Turanit, afër Korçës, në Shtator të vitit 1929, nën kryesinë e Baba Kamber Prishtës. Në atë Kuvënd, në të cilin muarën pjesë delegatë pothuajse nga të gjitha viset e Shqipërisë, u-hartua dhe u-aprovua Rregullorja e Bektashinjvet Shqiptarë. Në bazë të kësaj Rregullore - e cila u-aprovua nga Parlamenti Shqiptar, - Shqipëria u-nda në gjashtë Gjyshata: Prishtë, Krujë, Elbasan, Korçe, Frasher dhe Gjirokastër. Pranë Kryeqendrës Bektashiane në Tiranë u-krijuan edhe ky Këshilla: Këshilli i Përgjithshëm, i përbërë nga dymbëdhjetë anëtarë laikë dhe klerikë; dhe Këshilli i Shenjtë, i përbërë nga titullarët e gjashtë Gjyshatave me kryetar Kryegjyshin. Keshilli i Përgjithshëm merrej me çështje administrative dhe Këshilli i Shenjtë me çështje fetare.

Bektashizmi, me gjithë se është një sekt i Fesë Islame, konsiderohej përgjithësisht në Shqipëri si një fe më vete. Kjo rridhte për arësye të rëndësisë dhe të numrit të madh të besnikëve që kishte. Prandaj elementi bektashi merrej kurdoherë parasysh. E përkohëshmja Albania e Faik Konitzës botonte pothuaj gjithnjë në faqen e fundit të saj këtë lajmërim:

"Grupi i bashkëpunëtorëve të revistes s'one përbëhet nga Muslimanë, Orthodhoksë, Katolikë dhe Bektashinj."

Bile kjo gjë u-muar parasysh edhe nga Kongresi Historik i Lushnjes më 1920 që formoi Këshillin e Naltë të Shtetit Shqiptar, i përbërë nga katër veta: një Sunni, një Orthodhoks, një Katolik dhe një Bektashi. Anëtari bektashi ishte Aqif Pashë Elbasani.

----------


## ATMAN

*Bektashizmi 	*

Islami u përhap në tokat shqiptare jo vetëm në variantin e vet kryesor, sunit, por edhe në formën e sekteve (tarikateve) të ndryshme, siç ishin bektashizmi, halvetizmi, rufaizmi etj. Dëshmi të pranisë së këtyre sekteve mistike në territorin shqiptar janë teqetë e ndërtuara në një numër vendbanimesh. Midis sekteve islamike në fjalë, bektashizmi fitoi një popullaritet dhe shtrirje të konsiderueshme në viset shqiptare. Bektashinjtë u shfaqën së pari në formën e një urdhri dervishësh në pjesën aziatike të Perandorisë Osmane (Anadoll). Themelues dhe mbrojtës i këtij urdhri mistik ishte Haxhi Bektashi, i lindur në Iran më 1249 dhe i vendosur në Turqi më 1284. Rol të veçantë në ngjizjen e ideve të Haxhi Bektashit patën kontaktet e tij me besimet aziatike të budizmit dhe të hinduizmit gjatë udhëtimeve që ai kreu në Indi, Tibet e në Kinë. Themeluesit e bektashizmit që në fillim dolën kundër rreptësisë doktrinare dhe dogmatizmit, duke shpallur dashurinë për të gjithë, vëllazërinë dhe bashkimin. Ndryshe nga tradita islamike, bektashinjtë e zhvilluan letërsinë e vet fetare kryesisht në gjuhën osmane dhe jo arabisht dhe persisht.

Një nga misionarët kryesorë të Haxhi Bektashit, i cili u bë i famshëm për predikimin e urdhrit bektashian në hapësirat ballkanike, ka qenë Sari Salltëku, për të cilin qarkullojnë mjaft tregime dhe legjenda. Sari Salltëku, i cili u shndërrua në një nga personalitetet më të shquara të bektashizmit, në fillim të shek. XIV u dërgua nga Haxhi Bektashi në Ballkan e në Shqipëri dhe i maskuar me veladonin e një murgu të krishterë, me durim e maturi të veçantë, punoi për të mbjellë farën e besimit bektashian. Shkupi, Ohri, Kruja dhe Janina ishin disa nga qytetet kryesore, ku ndaloi Sari Salltëku për të përmbushur misionin e lartpërmendur. Shenjtori bektashian ndihmohej në punën e vet nga një numër dervishësh, të cilët i përhapnin parimet bektashiane duke u paraqitur publikisht në emër të profetit Jezu Krisht dhe jo të Haxhi Bektashit. Madje Sari Salltëku dhe bashkëpunëtorët e vet themeluan në Korfuz edhe një institut ortodoks, i cili në të vërtetë u përdor për të përhapur në popull idetë e lirisë, dashurisë dhe të disiplinës bektashiane.

Që prej kohës së themelimit sekti (tarikati) bektashian erdhi duke u plotësuar nga pikëpamja ideore dhe organizative, derisa në fundin e shek. XV Balim Sulltani do ti jepte trajtën përfundimtare këtij urdhri.

Bektashizmi që në fillimet e veta u paraqit si një sekt islamik liberal, duke qenë i afërt në shumë aspekte edhe me krishterimin. Tri ishin elementet kryesore mbi të cilat mbështetej besimi bektashian: e vërteta (hakikati), dituria (marifeti) dhe ligji (sheriati). Këta tre elementë konsiderohen si shtylla të këtij besimi dhe si parimet udhëheqëse të veprimtarisë së njeriut. Në këtë mënyrë porositej që ndjekësit e këtij urdhri të ishin të drejtë dhe të sinqertë kudo dhe kurdo, të luftonin për të qenë sa më të ditur dhe të zbatonin ligjet e vendit ku jetonin. Ndryshe nga besimtarët sunitë, bektashinjtë nuk e kishin të ndaluar përdorimin e pijeve alkoolike dhe nuk e pranonin mbulesën e fytyrës së grave kur dilnin në publik. Bektashizmi respektonte ekzistencën dhe zhvillimin e lirë të kombeve dhe të besimeve të ndryshme fetare. Parajsa (xheneti) dhe ferri (xhehenemi) për bektashinjtë sishin gjë tjetër veçse prehja e shpirtit kur njeriu bën mirë dhe vuajtja e tij kur njeriu bën keq në jetë. Falja gjithashtu pakësohej nga pesë herë vetëm në dy herë në ditë, ndërsa agjërimi, nga një muaj në dhjetë ditë, duke ndërprerë vetëm të pirët e ujit.

Natyra liberale dhe eklektike e bektashizmit e bëri këtë sekt mjaft të pranueshëm e tërheqës për mjedisin ballkanik e veçanërisht për atë shqiptar, ku feja e krishterë bashkëjetonte me elementë të fuqishëm të trashëgimisë pagane të periudhës parakristiane. Në këtë mënyrë, përhapja e bektashizmit në tokat shqiptare u bë një nga aspektet kryesore të procesit të islamizimit të popullsisë, duke e shoqëruar këtë proces që nga fillimet e tij. Edhe pse, siç u theksua më sipër, tradita bektashiane duhet të ketë qenë e hershme në Shqipëri (fundi i shek. XIV-fillimi i shek. XV), burimet historike të njohura deri më tani i regjistrojnë gjurmët e saj që nga gjysma e dytë e shek. XVII. 

Sipas të dhënave të përftuara nga udhëpërshkrimi i gjeografit osman Evlija Çelebiu, në disa qytete shqiptare të kësaj kohe ekzistonin vende të shenjta dervishësh, si teqe, tyrbe etj. Me terma më konkretë përmendet teqeja e Haxhi Bektash Veliut në Kaninë të Vlorës e ndërtuar nga Sinan Pasha si vepër bamirësie. Në qytetin e Vlorës gjithashtu ekzistonte një teqe bektashiane me emrin e Baba Sulltanit (e njohur ndryshe me emrin Kuz Baba). Prania e bektashizmit dëshmohet në këtë kohë edhe në qytetin e Gjirokastrës, kur thuhet se shumica e popullsisë së këtij qyteti ulej dhe ngrihej duke thirrur për Aliun (është fjala për dhëndrin e profetit Muhamed, imam Aliun, për të cilin bektashinjtë kishin adhurim të veçantë); festonin krahas dy Bajrameve si ditë të shenjta, Shën Gjergjin, Nevruzin, Shën Mitrin, Sari Salltëkun, dhe në këto festa pinin verë të kuqe dhe raki. Edhe në vendbanime të tjera shqiptare, si në Pogradec, Mitrovicë, Kaçanik etj., sipas burimit të mësipërm, ekzistonin teqe bektashiane, çka flet për shtrirjen relativisht të gjerë të këtij sekti islamik deri në vitet 60-70 të shek. XVII.

Një nga qendrat e spikatura të bektashizmit shqiptar ishte bërë qyteti i Krujës, ku disa dëshmi interesante, siç janë gurët e varreve me simbole bektashiane që datojnë përkatësisht në vitet 1717 e 1728, flasin qartë për praninë e këtij urdhri në qytet të paktën që nga dhjetëvjeçarët e parë të shek. XVII. Lidhjet e ngushta të Krujës me bektashizmin duken qartë edhe në faktin se, krahas disa teqeve e zavijeve (teqe të vogla) bektashiane, në rrethinën e qytetit ka ekzistuar në Kreshtën e Malit edhe vendi i shenjtë me emrin e Sari Salltëkut, qendër e njohur pelegrinazhi jo vetëm për besimtarët e këtij sekti, por edhe për njerëz të besimeve të tjera.

Ritmet e përhapjes së bektashizmit në radhët e popullit shqiptar u shpejtuan gjatë gjysmës së dytë të shek. XVIII dhe fillimeve të shek. XIX, kohë kur urdhri i mësipërm fitoi mbështetjen e Ali pashë Tepelenës, sundimtarit të Pashallëkut të Janinës. Duke qenë kundërshtar i pushtetit qendror osman, në mënyrë të vetvetishme pashai tepelenas u afrua me korpusin e jeniçerëve, në këtë kohë opozitar i pushtetit sulltanor. Me këtë shpjegohen prirjet e tij adhuruese ndaj sektit bektashian, i cili ishte fe sunduese në radhët e jeniçerëve. Madje, thuhet se vetë Ali Pasha përqafoi bektashizmin dhe bëri çmos për fuqizimin e këtij urdhri në Shqipëri. Sundimtari i Janinës u lidh ngushtë edhe me një nga misionarët e bektashizmit në Shqipëri, Sheh Memiun (Sheh Mimi), veprimtaria e të cilit ishte veçanërisht e spikatur në Krujë dhe në rrethin e saj, ku u ndërtua në vitin 1802 edhe një teqe me emrin e tij. 

Kryeqendra e pashallëkut, Janina, ishte kthyer në vendqëndrim për mjaft dervishë e misionarë të ndryshëm të urdhrit bektashian, të cilët vinin nga Stambolli apo qendra të tjera të Perandorisë Osmane, të larguar prej andej për arsye të ndryshme. Brenda territorit të pashallëkut dervishët bektashianë gjenin kushte të përshtatshme dhe trajtim të privilegjuar nga ana e Ali Pashës. Atyre u viheshin në dispozicion shuma të hollash dhe ndërtesa për banim, ndërsa në mjaft raste edhe prona të konsiderueshme. Kështu, Sheh Bursaliu i ardhur nga Anadolli, shef i një teqeje në Prevezë, gëzonte një benefic vjetor prej 20 000 frangash dhe një shtëpi të kushtueshme, kurse një tjetër dervish me prejardhje nga Maroku, Seid Ahmet Efendiu (misionar diplomatik i Ali Pashës), u pajis me prona tokësore të konsiderueshme me të ardhura prej më se 20 000 frangash, duke u emëruar njëkohësisht edhe si sheh i një teqeje pranë qytetit të Pargës.

Një tjetër dinjitar i urdhrit bektashian në Pashallëkun e Janinës, Sheh Ahmeti nga Siria, shef i një teqeje në hyrje të qytetit të mësipërm, zotëronte gjithashtu sipërfaqe të gjera tokësore me të ardhura të lakmueshme. Pas likuidimit të korpusit të jeniçerëve nga sulltan Mahmuti II më 15 qershor 1826, në Stamboll dhe në qendra të tjera të Perandorisë Osmane, shpërtheu një stuhi e fortë dhune e represioni kundër urdhrit bektashian. Në kryeqytetin e perandorisë u shkatërruan mjaft teqe të këtij urdhri, u arrestuan, u burgosën, u ezekutuan ose u dëbuan baballarë, dervishë, si dhe u konfiskuan libra të shumtë. Mirëpo nuk kaloi shumë kohë dhe urdhri bektashian filloi ta rimarrë veten me shpejtësi. Nga ana tjetër, furtuna kundërbektashiane e sulltan Mahmutit II në viset shqiptare kaloi pa pasoja të rënda, duke mos përjashtuar këtu ndonjë ndikim negativ që ushtroi në këtë drejtim rivaliteti midis Ali pashë Tepelenës si mbrojtës i bektashizmit dhe Bushatllinjve të Shkodrës si mbrojtës të islamit sunit dhe kundërshtarë të bektashizmit. 

Pas bektashizmit, halvetizmi ishte sekti (tarikati) kryesor islamik që depërtoi në viset shqiptare. Emri i këtij sekti lidhet me themeluesin e tij Omer el Halveti nga Tabrizi i Iranit (shek. XIV). Rëndësi të veçantë në historinë e këtij sekti ka figura e Sejid Jahja Shirvaniut (mesi i shek. XV) nga Bakuja, i cili njihet si themelues i vërtetë i tij. Praktika fetare e sektit halveti konsiston në tërheqjen e besimtarit në një dhomë të veçuar për të kryer ritin e zikrit, rit i cili lidhet me përmendjen e Zotit me zë të lartë nën emra të ndryshëm të gjetur posaçërisht për një gjë të tillë.

Shehlerët dhe dervishët halvetinj në të shumtën e kohës, kanë qenë aleatë të pushtetit politik osman në ruajtjen dhe konsolidimin e islamit sunit në vendet e sunduara dhe në luftërat e tij kundër fuqive të krishtera. Fillesat e përhapjes së halvetizmit në tokat shqiptare i takojnë fundit të shek. XIV dhe gjysmës së parë të shek. XV. Megjithatë, depërtimi i këtij sekti në mesin e popullit shqiptar bëhet më i dukshëm duke filluar nga gjysma e parë e shek. XVI. Vendpërhapja e tij fillestare u bënë krahinat e Shqipërisë Jugore. Qendrat kryesore ku u vendosën misionarët halvetinj qenë Delvina dhe Vlora. Nxitësi kryesor i këtij procesi ishte Jakup Efendiu, një nga shehlerët e dëgjuar të këtij sekti në këtë kohë, ndërsa qendër e rrezatimit halvetian për krahinat e lartpërmendura ishte qyteti i Janinës, ku, që në vitin 1390 ishte themeluar një teqe e këtij sekti nga Gazi Evrenoz beu me autorizimin e sulltan Bajazitit I.

Duke u nisur nga fakti se në Berat, Korçë, Elbasan dhe në Vlorë në fund të shek. XV dhe fillim të shek. XVI dëshmohet të jenë themeluar teqe halvetiane, do të pranohet se përhapja gjeografike e këtij sekti ishte zgjeruar jo pak. Evolucioni i këtij procesi shpejtohet edhe më shumë gjatë shek. XVIII, shekull gjatë të cilit tarikati halvetian shton praninë e vet edhe në Kosovë dhe në trevat shqiptare në Maqedoninë Perëndimore. Kjo shihet në rrjetin e teqeve halvetiane që themelohen gjatë kësaj kohe në këto treva. Kështu, Prizreni, Gjakova, Rahoveci, Manastiri, Kërçova etj., u bënë qendrat kryesore të halvetizmit

----------


## Ermal 22

Bektashizmi, feja e mirësisë dhe dashurisë njerëzore
21-08-2007

nga Ali Izeti

Bektashizmi filloi të perhapet në Shqiperi pas zaptimit të saj nga sulltanët otomanë. Me gjithë këtë, në Shqiperi si në të gjitha vendet e tjera të Ballkanit, Bektashizmi nuk u përhap menjëherë, por dalëngadalë me durim dhe urtësi. Një nga pengesat me të mëdha ishte çështja e gjuhës. Misionarët bektashinj ishin turq dhe persianë dhe nuk dinin gjuhë tjetër, përveç gjuhëve të tyre.

Misionarët bektashinj u dërguan në Shqipëri në grupe të vogla, të përbëra nga tre veta: një Baba dhe dy Dervishë. Nëpërmjet misionarëve të parë që u dërguan në Shqipëri, ishin Baba Ali Horasani në Krujë; Dylgjer Hysejni në Elbasan; Baba Arshiu në Gjirokastër dhe shumë të tjerë. Që të gjithë këta shkuan në Shqipëri ndërmjet shekullit XIV-të dhe XV-të.

Këta misionarë punuan pa rreshtur për të hedhur themelet e Bektashizmit në Shqipëri, si edhe në vende të tjera. Në shekullin e xvII-të u ngre në Gjirokastër, e para Teqe bektashiane. Kjo Teqe u themelua nga Asim Babaj. Pak më vonë u ngre në Krujë Teqeja e famshme e Shemini Babaj, i cili luajti një rol me rëndësi në përhapjen e Bektashizmit. Pas disa kohësh, Xhefai Ibrahim Babaj themeloi Teqenë me rëndësi të Elbasanit. Në të njëjtën kohë u hap Teqeja e Kosturit, nën kryesinë e Rustem Babajt. Pastaj u hapën Teqeja e Melçanit, në Korçë; Teqeja e Kuçit, në Devoll; Teqeja e Prishtës, në Skrapar; Teqeja e Baba Hajdërit, në Gjirokastër; Teqeja e Koshtanit; Teqeja e Gllavës, e të tjera. Një tjetër Teqe me rëndësi të madhe ishte ajo e Frasherit, e kryesuar nga Nasib Tahir Babaj.

***

Me gjithë këto, edhe Bektashizmi në Shqipëri nuk i shpëtoi dot zemërimit të Sulltan Mahmudit. Ndërmjet veprimeve të tjera të këqija, emisarët e Sulltan Mahmudit dogjën Teqenë e Baba Alikos në Berat, se bashku më një biblioteke të çmueshme që kishte. Djegia e kësaj Teqeje, sidomos e bibliotekës së saj, ishte një humbje e madhe për Bektashizmin. Në këtë biblioteke ndodheshin shumë vepra të vjetra të vlefshme, sidomos dorëshkrime në arabisht dhe persisht mbi filozofinë dhe misticizmin bektashiane. Emisarët e Sulltan Mahmudit dogjën njëkohësisht edhe Teqenë e Qoprilisë në Manastir dhe Teqen e Melçanit ne Korçë.

Bektashizmi në Shqipëri mori një rëndësi akoma më të madhe kur qendra botërore e tij kaloi nga Ankaraja në Tiranë, pas vendimit që dha Asambleja Kombëtare Turke më 20 Nëntor 1925, në haze të të cilit u mbyllën të gjitha Teqetë dhe Zavijetë bektashiane në Turqi. Në këtë menyrë, Shqipëria u bë Selia e Përgjithshme e Bektashizmit, në krye të së cilës u vu Nijazi Dedeja, ish-kryetari i Teqesë se Haxhi Bektashit në Turqi. Ai erdhi nga Ankaraja në Tirane më 1931. Nijazi Dedeja ishte Shqiptar nga Kolonja e Korçës. Baba Ali Turabiu, ish-titullari i Teqesë së Tomorit, në vepren e tij Historia e Përgjithshme e Bektashinjve, botuar në Tiranë më 1929, shkruan se: "Para shkatërrimit te Jeniçerëvet dhe shpërndarjes së sektit bektashian më 1826, mbaheshin statistika të përvitshme dhe ato tregonin se numri i Bektashinjve asokohe ishte 7,370,000: 100,000 në Shqipëri, 120,000 në Stamboll dhe pjesa tjetër ishte e shpërndarë ne Irak, Gjirit, Maqedhoni dhe vise të tjera të Ballkanit."

***

Një tjetër ngjarje me rëndësi për Bektashinjtë e Shqipërisë ka qënë Kuvendi i tyre që u mbajt në Teqenë e Turanit, afër Korçës, në Shtator të vitit 1929, nën kryesinë e Baba Kamber Prishtës. Në atë Kuvend, në të cilin morën pjesë delegatë pothuajse nga të gjitha viset e Shqipërisë, u hartua dhe u aprovua Rregullorja e Bektashinjve Shqiptarë. Në bazë të kësaj Rregullore,e cila u aprovua nga Parlamenti Shqiptar,Shqipëria u nda në gjashtë Gjyshata: Prishtë, Krujë, Elbasan, Korçe, Frasher dhe Gjirokastër. Pranë Kryeqendrës Bektashiane në Tiranë u krijuan edhe dy këshilla: Këshilli i Përgjithshëm, i përbërë nga dymbëdhjetë anëtarë laikë dhe klerikë; dhe Këshilli i Shenjtë, i përbërë nga titullarët e gjashtë Gjyshatave, me kryetar Kryegjyshin. Këshilli i Përgjithshëm merrej me çështje administrative, dhe Këshilli i Shenjtë me çështje fetare.

Bektashizmi, me gjithë se është një sekt i Fesë Islame, konsiderohej përgjithësisht në Shqipëri, si një fe më vete. Kjo rridhte për arësye të rëndësisë dhe të numrit të madh të besnikëve që kishte. Prandaj elementi bektashi merrej kurdoherë parasysh. E përkohëshmja "Albania" e Faik Konicës botonte pothuaj gjithnjë, në faqen e fundit të saj, këtë lajmërim: "Grupi i bashkëpunëtorëve të revistes sone përbëhet nga Myslimanë, Orthodhoksë, Katolikë dhe Bektashinj."

Bile, kjo gjë u mor parasysh edhe nga Kongresi Historik i Lushnjes më 1920, që formoi Këshillin e Naltë të Shtetit Shqiptar, i përbërë nga katër veta: një Sunni, një Orthodhoks, një Katolik dhe një Bektashi. Anëtari bektashi ishte Aqif Pashë Elbasani.

***

Shumë personalitete të shquara, shqiptarë dhe të huaj, kanë shkruar për bektashizmin dhe bektashianët, për besimin dhe cilësitë, për vlerat dhe kontributet që ata i dhanë kulturës shqiptare. Mjafton ta nisim me korifeun:Naim Frashëri dhe me Samiun, me Gjysh Ali Gjirokastrën e me Abdy Frashërin, me Mit'hat Frashërin e me Evlia Çelebiun, me Natali Claire e me Hafëz Ali Korçën, me Syrja Vlorën e me Edëin E. Jacques, me Faik Konicën e me bijën e Gjirokastrës, Musine Kokalarin. Të gjitha këto mendje të larta panë dhe gjetën tek bektashizmi shprehjen më të çlirët të dëshirës, se atdheu është mbi të gjitha, se atdheu është mëmë e atë, është gjuhë dhe vetvete, është besim dhe fe.

Shkrimi i parë i takon vitit 1897 dhe titullohet "Shënim mbi metafizikën e bektashinjve". Ky tekst i trajtuar në formë të lirë eseje është shkruar në frëngjisht dhe është botuar për herë të parë në Bruksel, tek Albania, vj .1, nr.8. Është interesante të vërehet, se ky shkrim i Faik Konicës mbi bektashizmin, është shkruar vetëm një vit pasi Naim Frashëri kishte botuar "Fletorja e Bektashinjve", me po të njëjtën vetëdije si Buzuku, sepse në gjuhën tonë nuk kishte ende diçka të shkruar për bektashizmin. Musine Kokalari bën një panoramim dhe sistemim të drejtë të njohurive, duke na dhënë herë-herë edhe të dhëna interesante mbi figura të shquara të besimit bektashian, që nga Haxhi Bektashi, Baba Ballëmi, Ali Pasha Tepelena, baba Shemimi, Baba Nasibi, baba Alushin, etj., si dhe të ndodhive madhore që e kanë shoqëruar këtë besim që kulmon me Qerbelanë. Autorja na bën të ditur të dhëna biografike rreth Haxhi Bektashit dhe pelegrinazheve të tij, që nga Qerbelaja ku vizitoi varrin e Huseinit, e deri në Jeruzalem ku vizitoi edhe varrin e Jezu Krishtit. Gjithashtu në këtë punim gjejmë edhe shënime mbi misionin e dishepullit më të zgjedhur të bektashizmit, Sari Salltëkut në Ballkan, ku ai përhapi këtë besim të ri dhe ngriti teqetë e para në Budapest, Bosnjë, Shkup, Ohër, Janinë, Edené dhe Krujë, ku, siç shkruan Musineja, " edhe sot besohet se është varrosur ky shenjt." Gjithashu në këtë punim gjejmë të dhëna edhe për përkatësinë bektashiane të besimit të Skënderbeut, si dhe disa nga vlerat e çmuara të këtij besimi që nga misticizmi, toleranca, mirësia e gjer tek të drejtat dhe respekti ndaj gruas.

----------


## mesia4ever

Bektashizmi eshte fe e paqes e dashurise, mirekuptimit, kurre personalisht nuk kam ndegjuar qe nje bektashi ka vrare apo ka predikuar urrejtje ndaj nje anetari te nje besimi tjeter por gjithashtu ka dhene patriote te shquar por qe kane qene edhe fetare. Kam pershtypjen se eshte shume e afert me katolicizmin ne disa rite, lutje njerzve te vdekur, nderimin Marise me nderimin Fatimes, haxh ne varreza etj. Me ato urdhera qe i keni ne Kuran vertete cuditem sesi mund te jeni kaq paqsore. Jezusi ka porositur qe te ruhemi nga profetet e rreme.

Nje pyetje: Perse nuk i zbatoni ato se cfare thote Kurani?

----------


## elen

> Bektashizmi eshte fe e paqes e dashurise, mirekuptimit, kurre personalisht nuk kam ndegjuar qe nje bektashi ka vrare apo ka predikuar urrejtje ndaj nje anetari te nje besimi tjeter por gjithashtu ka dhene patriote te shquar por qe kane qene edhe fetare. Kam pershtypjen se eshte shume e afert me katolicizmin ne disa rite, lutje njerzve te vdekur, nderimin Marise me nderimin Fatimes, haxh ne varreza etj. Me ato urdhera qe i keni ne Kuran vertete cuditem sesi mund te jeni kaq paqsore. Jezusi ka porositur qe te ruhemi nga profetet e rreme.
> 
> Nje pyetje: Perse nuk i zbatoni ato se cfare thote Kurani?



Ça thu mer ti se me hoqe trunin???/
Krahason Bektashizmin me Katolicizmin?????
Never...
Dajo i babes tem ke qene baba në Teqe dhe im atë akoma i kujton se ç farë orgjish bëjshin atje dhe se si mendjen e kishin vetëm për të ngrene....
Të mos ishin Frashëllinjte që i mbanin me pare do flisnje ti tashti...

----------


## celyy

> Kam pershtypjen se eshte shume e afert me katolicizmin ne disa rite, lutje njerzve te vdekur, nderimin Marise me nderimin Fatimes, haxh ne varreza etj


Ketu pajtohem 100 % me ty. Keta kan devijuar ashtu si ju...

----------


## albprofiler

> Ketu pajtohem 100 % me ty. Keta kan devijuar ashtu si ju...


Edhe ti edhe mesia pajtoheni ne shumeçka.
Ju islamin e shihni me njejtin sy.
A e ke pa o cel se si ju lavderon mesia se ju wehabistat jeni ma te vertetit ne islam.

----------


## albprofiler

> Ça thu mer ti se me hoqe trunin???/
> Krahason Bektashizmin me Katolicizmin?????
> Never...
> Dajo i babes tem ke qene baba në Teqe dhe im atë akoma i kujton se ç farë orgjish bëjshin atje dhe se si mendjen e kishin vetëm për të ngrene....
> Të mos ishin Frashëllinjte që i mbanin me pare do flisnje ti tashti...


Ti elen po e fyen me se pari familjen tende.
Daja i babes tend ka qene vllau i gjyshes tende.

Krejt ato genjeshtra i kane bere disa hoxhallar trullana te shitur tek greku e shkau.
Shkijet e greket i kane perdorur disa prijsa fetare nder ne per tradhti.
Tek bektashite dhe tek tarikatet ne pergjithsi ka pasur shume patriota ,menyra qe e kan zgjedhur armiqt tane per ti diskreditur dervishet ka qene permes fetarve hipokrita.

Kur nuk kane asnjehere fakte ja futin me trillime gjithmone ka budalle qe i besojn.
Kta fetare hipokrita nuk dijn çka me treguar per punet e tyre se nuk kane asnje veper te mire .
Kta fetare hipokrita i mesonin Shqiptaret se nuk ben te shkollohen kurse fjalet e para te Kuranit jane MESO LEXO STUDIO.

Mos beso gjithçka se po bjen pre e armiqve tane e fyen veten tende dhe popullin tend.

----------


## celyy

> Edhe ti edhe mesia pajtoheni ne shumeçka.
> Ju islamin e shihni me njejtin sy.
> A e ke pa o cel se si ju lavderon mesia se ju wehabistat jeni ma te vertetit ne islam.


hahah, po mir e ka, ky i krishter edhe po e kupton qe vehabijt jan ata qe praktikojn Islamin ashtu siq eshte, ndersa ti ja mban vetit musliman dhe se kupton ende.
Mesia4ever nuk pajtohet me tere ideologjin Islame.
Kujto ku Zoti thot ne Kur'an: ... ata nuk do te jen te kenaqur me ju deri sa ta pranoni fen e tyre.

----------


## albprofiler

> hahah, po mir e ka, ky i krishter edhe po e kupton qe vehabijt jan ata qe praktikojn Islamin ashtu siq eshte, ndersa ti ja mban vetit musliman dhe se kupton ende.
> Mesia4ever nuk pajtohet me tere ideologjin Islame.
> Kujto ku Zoti thot ne Kur'an: ... ata nuk do te jen te kenaqur me ju deri sa ta pranoni fen e tyre.


O i ngrate po çka po praktikon ti edhe ata te tut se .
Une ju quajta disa here besimtare tupanxhi se ju fryhni sikur tupani edhe zhurme beni shume por mbrenda nuk keni asgje.

As 2% nuk praktikoni ju nga islami edhe khavarixhet e praktikojshin fene e tyre shume por çka ju vlejti.
Wehabistat jane sikur khavarixhet dhe emevitet .

Muhamedi a.s nuk ka vrare femije ,civile ju vehabistat vetem ksi krime beni.
Ju vehabistat i merrni disa hadithe te shpikura nga prijsat e juaj shpirteror jezidi dhe muawija dhe thoni se edhe Muhamedi a.s paska vrare civile ,keshtu ju i arsyetoni krimet e juaja.
E keni gjetur nje hadith i dalur ne kohen e emevitve se nje ashab paska shkuar ne lufte edhe pse e ka ditur se do te vritet dhe keshtu i arsyetoni kamikazet e al qaides.

Extremistat e feve tjera menzi presin te kene ksi budalsh qe e shesin fene islame me hadithe te shpikura.

Po ju lavderojn se ju keni ksi hadithash dhe beni krime duke vrare femije e gra.Po ju lavderojn edhe kur po vesheni sikur grate me ferexhe veç per te ikur siç beri ai hoxha juaj ne pakistan .

Khavarixhet jezidi ,muawija,ibni tejmija, vehabi ,bin bazi dihet se me kend kane luftuar ,dihet kend e kan ne qejf e kend jo.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ketu pajtohem 100 % me ty. Keta kan devijuar ashtu si ju...


 :pa dhembe:  

Respekt

----------


## mesia4ever

> hahah, po mir e ka, ky i krishter edhe po e kupton qe vehabijt jan ata qe praktikojn Islamin ashtu siq eshte, ndersa ti ja mban vetit musliman dhe se kupton ende.
> Mesia4ever nuk pajtohet me tere ideologjin Islame.
> Kujto ku Zoti thot ne Kur'an: ... ata nuk do te jen te kenaqur me ju deri sa ta pranoni fen e tyre.


Jo po une kom shoke vahabiste pra prej pas luftes qe i kane qu lart pantollonat e kan lshu mjekrren qe i njoh personalisht dhe kam shoqeri me ta, mas miri e praktikojne ata Islamin duke i krahasuar me ate qe thuhet ne Kuran se a me t'thon se familja ime e praktikon Islamin a?, vetem Bajramin e festojne dhe nuk kane kurrfare njohurie per fene e tyre.

As feja nuk te shpeton, sepse feja eshte perpjekje e njeriut per ta kenaqur Zotin. Feja eshte gjeja me e keqe qe i ka ndodhur njerzimit, pra te largon nga e Verteta, nga Shpetimi duke u premtuar njerzve gjera qe nuk ekzistojne dhe blasfemi.

----------


## mesia4ever

> O i ngrate po çka po praktikon ti edhe ata te tut se .
> Une ju quajta disa here besimtare tupanxhi se ju fryhni sikur tupani edhe zhurme beni shume por mbrenda nuk keni asgje.
> 
> As 2% nuk praktikoni ju nga islami edhe khavarixhet e praktikojshin fene e tyre shume por çka ju vlejti.
> Wehabistat jane sikur khavarixhet dhe emevitet .
> 
> Muhamedi a.s nuk ka vrare femije ,civile ju vehabistat vetem ksi krime beni.
> Ju vehabistat i merrni disa hadithe te shpikura nga prijsat e juaj shpirteror jezidi dhe muawija dhe thoni se edhe Muhamedi a.s paska vrare civile ,keshtu ju i arsyetoni krimet e juaja.
> E keni gjetur nje hadith i dalur ne kohen e emevitve se nje ashab paska shkuar ne lufte edhe pse e ka ditur se do te vritet dhe keshtu i arsyetoni kamikazet e al qaides.
> ...


Por pa Hadithe asgje nuk do te ishte e njohur se cfare ka bere Muhamedi pra jane i vetmi burim qe na bejne te njohur se cfare ka bere Muhamedi, lexoje vetem Kuranin dhe asgje nuk do te dish per te. Hadithet e plotesojne dhe e tregojne te verteten, pra se cfare ka ndodhur. E kush genjen per Profetin e vet, cfare logjike po perdor ti ketu?

Jezusi vet po ju qorton, juve farisenjeve (myslimane, mormone etj.) moderne qe thoni se i besoni.

Marku 12:24-25
24 Jezusi, duke u përgjigjur, tha atyre: ''A nuk është pikërisht për këtë që jeni në gabim, sepse nuk i njihni as shkrimet as pushtetin e Perëndisë?

25 *Sepse kur njerëzit do të ringjallen së vdekuri, as do të martohen as do të martojnë, por do të jenë si engjëjt në qiell*.

----------


## albprofiler

> Por pa Hadithe asgje nuk do te ishte e njohur se cfare ka bere Muhamedi pra jane i vetmi burim qe na bejne te njohur se cfare ka bere Muhamedi, lexoje vetem Kuranin dhe asgje nuk do te dish per te. Hadithet e plotesojne dhe e tregojne te verteten, pra se cfare ka ndodhur. E kush genjen per Profetin e vet, cfare logjike po perdor ti ketu?
> 
> Jezusi vet po ju qorton, juve farisenjeve (myslimane, mormone etj.) moderne qe thoni se i besoni.
> 
> Marku 12:24-25
> 24 Jezusi, duke u përgjigjur, tha atyre: ''A nuk është pikërisht për këtë që jeni në gabim, sepse nuk i njihni as shkrimet as pushtetin e Perëndisë?
> 
> 25 *Sepse kur njerëzit do të ringjallen së vdekuri, as do të martohen as do të martojnë, por do të jenë si engjëjt në qiell*.


Me ty eshte e pamundur te bisedohet.

Ka hadithe te verteta  sa te duash edhe ka hadithe te shpikura sa te duash .Levize pak edhe tjetren ane e mos u shoqero veç me vehabista.

Ishe ti vet qe para disa ditesh the se kisha po genjen,je ti qe nuk i pranon shume mesime te fese tende .Edhe une me te thene tash se ti duhet ti kthehesh menyres verzionit me te keq te fese tende perte qene origjinal.

Hadithet e buhariut dhe muslimit jane mbledh 200 vjet mbas largimit nga kjo bote te Muhamedit a.s .Buhariu dhe muslimi kane mbledhur ma shume se 200 000 hadithe por tash gjenden vetem 7 apo 8 mije.

Askush nga muslimanet nuk pretendon se te gjitha hadithet e tyre jane te verteta .I vertet eshte vetem Kurani dhe i pandryshuar ,hadithet munden njerezit me i ndryshuar .

Shko pyeti edhe ata shoket e tu vehabista se a eshte e vertet kjo , bile vehabistat mundohen me i hjek apo me i lane mbas dore disa haditha te vertet qe gjenden te buhariu dhe muslimi.
vehabistat i kane qejf hadithat ku jane munduar ta diskreditojn Muhamedin dhe gjithnje mundohen ti hjekin hadithet qe e madherojn Muhamedin dhe familjen e tij

----------


## mesia4ever

> Hadithet e buhariut dhe muslimit jane mbledh 200 vjet mbas largimit nga kjo bote te Muhamedit a.s .Buhariu dhe muslimi kane mbledhur ma shume se 200 000 hadithe por tash gjenden vetem 7 apo 8 mije.


Po edhe kopjet e para te Kuranit i kemi ne ate kohe. Tani s'pjegoma pse Shiat e akuzojne Uthmanin se ka lone 25% te shkrimeve jashte Kuranit.

----------


## celyy

> O i ngrate po çka po praktikon ti edhe ata te tut se .
> Une ju quajta disa here besimtare tupanxhi se ju fryhni sikur tupani edhe zhurme beni shume por mbrenda nuk keni asgje.
> 
> As 2% nuk praktikoni ju nga islami edhe khavarixhet e praktikojshin fene e tyre shume por çka ju vlejti.
> Wehabistat jane sikur khavarixhet dhe emevitet .
> 
> Muhamedi a.s nuk ka vrare femije ,civile ju vehabistat vetem ksi krime beni.
> Ju vehabistat i merrni disa hadithe te shpikura nga prijsat e juaj shpirteror jezidi dhe muawija dhe thoni se edhe Muhamedi a.s paska vrare civile ,keshtu ju i arsyetoni krimet e juaja.
> E keni gjetur nje hadith i dalur ne kohen e emevitve se nje ashab paska shkuar ne lufte edhe pse e ka ditur se do te vritet dhe keshtu i arsyetoni kamikazet e al qaides.
> ...


Shum larg je ti per ti kuptuar Vehabijt, me ler te them se je total i keqinformuar per vehabijt. Nuk ekzistojn hadithe qe urdheron per ti mbyt femijet e grat.




> Jo po une kom shoke vahabiste pra prej pas luftes qe i kane qu lart pantollonat e kan lshu mjekrren qe i njoh personalisht dhe kam shoqeri me ta, mas miri e praktikojne ata Islamin duke i krahasuar me ate qe thuhet ne Kuran se a me t'thon se familja ime e praktikon Islamin a?, vetem Bajramin e festojne dhe nuk kane kurrfare njohurie per fene e tyre.


Nuk shkruan ne Kuran askund per me i ngre pantollonat, mirpo per kete ekziston hadithi i Pejgamberit a.s.
Pra Vehabijt ndjekin Kuranin dhe sunetin e Pejgamberit a.s

----------


## elen

> Ti elen po e fyen me se pari familjen tende.
> Daja i babes tend ka qene vllau i gjyshes tende.
> 
> Krejt ato genjeshtra i kane bere disa hoxhallar trullana te shitur tek greku e shkau.
> Shkijet e greket i kane perdorur disa prijsa fetare nder ne per tradhti.
> Tek bektashite dhe tek tarikatet ne pergjithsi ka pasur shume patriota ,menyra qe e kan zgjedhur armiqt tane per ti diskreditur dervishet ka qene permes fetarve hipokrita.
> 
> Kur nuk kane asnjehere fakte ja futin me trillime gjithmone ka budalle qe i besojn.
> Kta fetare hipokrita nuk dijn çka me treguar per punet e tyre se nuk kane asnje veper te mire .
> ...



Kujt i thu armik ti ore??/Tim eti???Im atë ka jetuar atje se ishte jetim dhe për shqiptarizëm shumë veta i vijnë anash.....dhe akoma mban mend pislliqet që bënin në Teqe dhe jashtë saj...Mua s më bëhet vonë për asnjë por është ofendim për fene Katolike ta krahasosh me këta baballarët e teqeve...

----------


## ashik

> Kujt i thu armik ti ore??/Tim eti???Im atë ka jetuar atje se ishte jetim dhe për shqiptarizëm shumë veta i vijnë anash.....dhe akoma mban mend pislliqet që bënin në Teqe dhe jashtë saj...Mua s më bëhet vonë për asnjë por është ofendim për fene Katolike ta krahasosh me këta baballarët e teqeve...


elen...
pa armiqesi
se feja ska kufi
atje ku mendja yte nuk arin
eshte fundi mendjes sate ,,nuk e gjen dot PERENDINE,,


ne jemi shqiptare dhe e duam sa NAIMIN aq NOLIN aq GJERGJ FISHTEN,

----------

